# Meteor shower time!



## shiny jiggly (Aug 13, 2008)

Tonight is August 12, the night that a bunch of meteors can be seen! I only saw 4 because I live in the city. Wait... does the meteor shower even happen in other parts of the world? It should since it only depends on time of year...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I could have seen it, but I doubt it happens everywhere. The chance of meteors entering the earth's atmosphere from every possible direction are pretty small.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 13, 2008)

Beware of triffids.


----------



## Dark Mew (Aug 13, 2008)

Yay I saw some!


----------



## Renteura (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww...I didn't see any.


----------

